# The Terrainium has arrived at Scales and Fangs!!



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

The all new Terrainium!!!

Available in 3 sizes: 18, 24 and 30 inch.

The Terrainium is suitable for snakes, small nocturnal geckos and some terrestrial tarantulas.

18" = £35.00

24" = £55.00

30" = £60.00


Fit and remove a heat mat without disturbing your animal


No drilling required


Top opening and side locking
__________________

Good morning guys.

I know this product has already been announced on here but I wanted to let everyone know that Scales and Fangs also stock these.

I would like to pick up on a few points i noticed on another thread.

I just read by someone that it looks like these have been designed without reptiles in mind. Let me assure you that these have been designed and tested for a few months with a few changes made as a result of the testing. Snakes and geckos have been housed in this design for the last few months too with very good results. I have personally seen these in test and I am very impressed with the results.

What you dont see in the pictures is the amount of thought and detail put into these enclosures. Firstly let me confirm that these do lock and nothing can escape. The air vents are in 2 parts, 1 to look nicer and 2 to add extra security. The heat mat is installed from the back and slides between 2 glass panels with insulation underneath to produce optimum heat. A hole has been drilled with a rubber gromit fitted to allow a thermostat sensor to be fitted easily.

I also read that people dont like it being top opening because the bug will jump out and the animals will get twitchy when a someone looks over the top causing shadows. Fine! but how is this any different to a RUB or a Faunarium???

In my opinion these are a fantastic bit of kit and very reasonably priced and have had very good feedback from everyone that has seen this in the shop and I sold out within a few hours of them arriving on Friday.

More due in today!!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi, do you have any photos of these actually been used? I'm half interested for my geckos but I would really like to see something that is properly set-up rather than the promotional photos so I can see what they really look like when being used. 

Oh, and anything above my geckos to them seems to mean it must be about to rain food not something scary so I don't think they'd be bothered :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

These are profesional photos of the finished product in use with animals living in them.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Theer so cool!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

For all its floors and knocking, this does at least try and break the mould of small vivs.

May have to pop in for a nose at the 18"er.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll have an 18"er set up in the shop tomorrow if you wanna pop in


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Such a shame i dont have the money and im to far!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

When you got the money, gimme a shout and we'll send you one.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

How much to send one?? :2thumb:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

i need to weigh them then i'll let u know


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok thanks..


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> These are profesional photos of the finished product in use with animals living in them.
> 
> image


What is the height and depth of the 18" one?

Are there any professional photos done with the lid closed?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

the depth is 12" but cant remember the height off hand, i'll get that for you tomorrow.

Heres a pic with the lid down.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> the depth is 12" but cant remember the height off hand, i'll get that for you tomorrow.
> 
> Heres a pic with the lid down.
> 
> image


Cheers, depth soundes promising!


----------



## nomidics (Jul 1, 2011)

Does it come in black? At Pets at Home the terrariums they keep their corn snakes etc look very similar to these and I like would prefer them in black.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

nomidics said:


> Does it come in black? At Pets at Home the terrariums they keep their corn snakes etc look very similar to these and I like would prefer them in black.


I can order it in black.


----------



## nomidics (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, can you give me a price for two 18" in black with delivery to Edinburgh?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Total inc delivery will be £67.80

I have added the option for a black version if you wish to order them but it may take up to a week to get in as they are not usual stock just yet.


----------



## nomidics (Jul 1, 2011)

Two in black ordered, thanks!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I have ordered the black terrainiums, but I have just missed a consignment and will have to wait for the next lot. I am expecting them in sometime just after August 13th.

Rob.


----------



## nomidics (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if you have them in yet?

N


----------

